# 3D-Grafikerausbildung?



## Piratte2 (9. Januar 2009)

Moin, ich suche eine ausbildung zum spiele-grafiker oder soetwas in der art. mache gerade so ein berufsvorbereitenes jahr in der prager schule (Thüringen). Hab im internet gelesen das man eine schulische ausbildung als 3d-grafiker machen kann, voraussetzung ist ein realschulabschluss. Nur leider finde ich da fast nichts darüber. Immer nur Grafik-Design aber das ist doch nicht das gleiche wie 3D-Grafiker. ich will nicht in irgendeiner druckerei oder einen werbebetrieb rein. momentan lerne ich noch die programmiersprache C++, auch wenn man das nicht als grafiker unbedingt braucht aber man arbeitet ja auch mit programmierer zusammen, und da denke ich das wäre schon ein wenig zum vorteil.

Ich will einfach nur mal wissen wie ich das anstellen soll, also wo es so schulen gibt, bzw. ob es überhaubt soetwas gibt. wäre schon geil wenn mir ein paar helfen können.


----------



## sight011 (9. Januar 2009)

Schau mal bei der Sae. Is aber teuer -weil eine Privatschule ist. mfg A.


----------



## Piratte2 (9. Januar 2009)

gibs nicht irgendetwas anderes, sowas wie eine berufsbilden schule. privatschulen sind zu teuer, das kan ich mir niemals leisten.


----------



## sight011 (9. Januar 2009)

Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen , ich hab noch nicht von der Fachrichtung Spiele/Game-Designer in einer Normalen Ausbildung gehört!

Da musst du dich wohl doch mit Mediengestalter zufrieden geben!


----------



## Piratte2 (9. Januar 2009)

stell mal vor ich wird das machen, könnte ich danach anschließend noch studieren, ohne abi, also dann in diese richtung gehen die ich wollte. geht nähmlich jetzt auch mit ausbildung, sagt zumindestens einer aus meiner klasse.

mfg


----------



## sight011 (9. Januar 2009)

hmm kommt drauf an was hast denn bis jetzt gemacht (Schule)? mfg


----------



## Piratte2 (9. Januar 2009)

Qallifizierter Hauptschulabschluss, danach Realschulabschluss nachgeholt, (ne koch ausbildung angefangen und abgebrochen) und jetzt ein berufvorbereitenes jahr mit 9 monatigen praktikum im kaufmännischen Bereich. Naja jetzt soll ich gerade mir ne praktikumsstelle suchen aber die bieten mir alle dieses grafik-design zeugs an.


----------



## ink (9. Januar 2009)

Auch hier gilt für dich Piratte2 die Netiquette.

In Sachen Studium solltest du mindestens Fachabi haben, da du sonst unmenschliches
zur Einstellung leisten musst.
Hier könnte für dich Multimedia-Design eine Option sein.
Aber hier wird auch Webdesign, Flash und dergleichen gelehrt, wobei du die Option hast dich in höheren Semestern zu spezialisieren (Praktika, Auslandssemester, Projekte usw)

mfg


----------



## Overhack (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich hab mir auch vorgestellt im bereich 3D zu arbeiten bzw eine Ausbildung anzufangen. Das Ding ist jedoch du brauchst mind. die FHS um sowas zu erlenen und mit der FHS kannst du das auch nur in deinem Bundesland, dazu kommt das du in Deutschland keine Ausbildung zu dem finden wirst bzw keine betriebliche. Es ist alles Schulisch. Dann solltest du noch gewisse vorkenntnisse haben denn die Schulen wählen per Auswahlverfahren nach vorgelegter Mappe.

Ich mache z.b meine FHS und dann mit einem Jahr verlängerung mein Abitur und dann ins Ausland um sowas zu lernen.

Mfg


----------



## Heilandzack (1. März 2009)

Ich mach ne Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter Bild und Ton. Ist schulisch und betrieblich und bei der Arbeit mach ich rein 3d. Zum Teil noch Composen mit AE aber sonst eben Max. Im 3d Bereich ist meiner Meinung nach das Reel, bzw. das Portfolio um einiges mehr wert als Ausbildung. 

Greetz

PS: Sorry wegen der Rechtschreibung, hock seit 16 Stunden in der Firma, und das samstag abends - an was du dich im übrigen als 3dler gewöhnen solltest


----------

